# Gun bill getting pushed....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.congress.gov/bill/117th-con ... /text?s=01

Here are a few points...

1. Registrations on all firearms

2. Registrations for all ammo

3. Restrictions on ammo

4. If you "loan" a gun to someone... you need to fill out a form. IE: Plainsman needs my 22-250 to go coyote hunting for the weekend... I need to have him fill out a form. Or if plainsman comes to MN with his grandchild and needs a 20 ga. Slug gun to hunt deer... I have to have them fill out a form to use.

5. GET A NATIONAL DATA BASE OF WHO OWNS GUNS..... isn't that the exact reason why the 2A was written.... oke:

6. You need a "license" to own or possess a firearm.

7. Some sort of "background check" to obtain a license. HMMMM.... a back ground check is now preformed to purchase a firearm.

8. A psychological evaluation is conducted to get a "license".... so you are at the whim of a psychologist now to say yes or no... think of the old collesium days when Cesar would give a thumbs up or down to see if a gladiator shall live... it will be the same to see if you want to purchase a firearm.

9. YOu need a "license" to "display" an antique firearm in your residence.....ie: If you want to hang the old double on the wall you need to have a license.

10. If you own a "millitary" style gun you need a license..... isn't a berretta 92 9mm pistol a "millitary" style gun? Or the Sig P320 9 MM pistol? How about an home defense 12 ga... mossberg, remington, etc. Are they not "millitary" or used by the "millitary"... you do know that most "sniper" rifles are still based on the Rem 700 rifle platform... so are those considered "millitary"?

11. All of the "licenses" you need to pass course saying you know how to secure them in your home, how to store them properly, and live fire training..... and it is 24 hours of this "training" you will need.

I could go on and on.... but read it. It will make your want to vomit.

This is all brought up by Sheila Jackson.... isn't she a member of the "squad". Then after yesterday the new Press Sec stated that Biden is all in to move forward on "gun reform" laws.

But I thought just a few months ago when we brought this stuff up that people said we are "crazy" for thinking this..... uke: uke: oke: oke: oke:

Hopefully it gets SQUASHED... but we will see. :bop: BTW... I DONT OWN FIRE ARMS ANYMORE..... oke: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is something that is really bothering me about this "bill"... well all of it is bothering me.

But do you know how many weapons I have "loaned" people this year. Here is a quick list...

1. I loaned three 20 ga shot guns to friends who took their kids deer hunting for the first time.
2. I was pheasant hunting twice and a friends guns wouldn't cycle rounds. So i lent them the extra gun I brought so they wouldn't be using a single shot for the rest of the trip.
3. I loaned a 22-250 and my "e-caller" to a friend that had a couple coyotes near his cattle (they aren't around anymore... oke: ) He had the gun for a weekend.
4. I loaned a 12 ga shotgun to a friend who was taking a kid turkey hunting for the first time (semi auto with reduced recoil)

Yeah... so now all of these people would need to fill out paper work, take a test, etc. In order to use these firearms for a few days. EVEN THE PEOPLE WHO USED THE GUN IN THE FIELD THAT DAY OF THE PHEASANT HUNT.... so according to the bill. We would have had to stop the hunt, fill out the paper work and what not. REALLY!!!!! Just because I "loaned" them a gun.

The rest is bat crap crazy as well... but just think about it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It's a crazy bill.

On a side note I believe this rep has tried the same exact bill multiple times, gotten zero co-sponsors because it's dead upon arrival due to constitutionality issues.

Stuff like this upsets me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As dangerouse as the people that support these bills are the people that roll their eyes and say this will never happen. :eyeroll: We have been lulled by years of the NRA and citixens calling their congress people. This year is different. Did you in your wikdest dreams think anyone like the crazies in the squad could get elected? Not taking it seriouse is like a guy intentionally taking a nap on watch behind enemy lines. Take it all seriouse because one day it will be, and when you look at those in office today and what they have said its reasonable to take it seriouse now.



> Stuff like this upsets me.


 Which, the bill or people taking it seriously?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Who exactly will this prevent gun deaths?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> As dangerouse as the people that support these bills are the people that roll their eyes and say this will never happen. :eyeroll: We have been lulled by years of the NRA and citixens calling their congress people. This year is different. Did you in your wikdest dreams think anyone like the crazies in the squad could get elected? Not taking it seriouse is like a guy intentionally taking a nap on watch behind enemy lines. Take it all seriouse because one day it will be, and when you look at those in office today and what they have said its reasonable to take it seriouse now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bill

There should be consequences for repeatedly putting up the same bill that is unconstitutional.

My post wasn't to signal indifference to the bill, it was to signal hope that it is dead upon arrival due to it already having been submitted multiple times in the past years and receiving zero support.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > As dangerouse as the people that support these bills are the people that roll their eyes and say this will never happen. :eyeroll: We have been lulled by years of the NRA and citixens calling their congress people. This year is different. Did you in your wikdest dreams think anyone like the crazies in the squad could get elected? Not taking it seriouse is like a guy intentionally taking a nap on watch behind enemy lines. Take it all seriouse because one day it will be, and when you look at those in office today and what they have said its reasonable to take it seriouse now.
> ...


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

SD....

This bill is getting talked about on the house floor as we speak.... HR8...

It wasn't DOA.

This is scary!!! With the mass and all elected officials seem not to have a brain and vote party lines now. This could get pushed THRU!!!!

Just like the "rescue" bill. BTW.. .which I dont think can be completely legal because I just read it is telling states that they "cant lower taxes"..... How can the Federal Goverment Tell a state on what to tax it residents?? Remember we pay both STATE AND FEDERAL... so how can the Feds tell the states what to tax???? Is it because they dont want people moving from HIGH STATE TAXES... ie: Fleeing CA and NY. So again... another bail out for those states that are run poorly.... I know this should be on another thread. But I am talking about unconstituational things that got passed. in one bill and now this bill.

BTW... I want this on record... I SOLD ALL MY GUNS.... oke: oke: oke: :iroll: :iroll: :iroll: :shake: :shake: :shake:

edit: One of the provision in these bills is what I talked about with "lending" a gun to someone... You need to pass a background check. Another provision is having an enormous fee associated with doing a background check so that will inflat the price of a gun so nobody would purchase one. PEOPLE THIS IS GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER TO OUR DOOR STEPS OF BEING PASSED....


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Chuck, I too sold my guns a couple months back. Can't afford the 200 per gun fine the feds are going to implement. Got rid of everything but my abolt and 870. :eyeroll:

BTW, found this for auto rustproofing... :beer: 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MRRYDMZ/?c ... _lig_dp_it


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The new phrase I'm seeing from anti gun people when we bring up arguments about anti gun legislation is " How has the government taken away your guns?" While in fact they technically haven't taken them away (not physically) I point out that they keep trying and their statement will be false if we stop fighting it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The house dem's just rejected an amendment that would contact ICE if an Illegal immigrant tried to purchase a gun...

So are they really trying to keep guns out of criminals hands???? Yeah think about this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> The house dem's just rejected an amendment that would contact ICE if an Illegal immigrant tried to purchase a gun...
> 
> So are they really trying to keep guns out of criminals hands???? Yeah think about this.


As far as Im concerned if you voted democrat you have no respect for this nation, our constitution, or other people.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The bills just passed the HOUSE.....

national gun registry
"universal background checks"..... like I mentioned... if you borrow a gun, give a gun to a child, etc.

this is insane.... yet alone hope it gets a huge battle in the Senate and also the Supreme Court takes a look at it if it passes the Senate.

again... PEOPLE WAKE UP!


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

No more handing down guns or giving your grandchild their first gun... without a background check and whatever fees that are going to be established to go with it...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Our gov is turning tyrannical fast. When you want to buy a gun the first question will be "did you vote for Trump".

Edit: I laid awake last night wondering how this could happen in the United States. The power of the citizen eroded because we let them We let them because friends and neighbors who are democrat kept telling us it will never happen. We seen them as gullible, which was our mistake. They were not gullible or fools they are liars. They will be the first to turn you in if you dont register grandpas old 12 gauge damascus barrel he bought in 1892. 
I like to bow hunt more than gun hunt deer, but I have heard fools say they dont care if they take the guns awsy its just more deer for them. Same with some people who fish and dont hunt. I have news for them. They will come for you too.

With democrats freedom is secondary to abortion, gay marriage, God out of society, and the produce of another persons toil. I would trust Putin before a democrat.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just for reference this exact bill passed the house last year as well, and died in the senate.

Still can't believe 8 republicans voted for it.

It will die again in the senate under current rules (60 votes to pass). Two democrats have already said they will never go along with a rule change to 50 votes to pass.

Hopefully it works out that way.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought the 60 vote rule had changed to 51 a year ago.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I thought the 60 vote rule had changed to 51 a year ago.


Only on the budget/reconciliation and nominations it's 50 all other legislation is 60 unless they do a rule change to eliminate the filibuster.

The nuclear option, when invoked a few years back wasn't thought out very well as a 60 vote margin basically ensures partisan legislation with no support from the opposite side cannot pass. Republicans opened Pandora's box on this one with no foresight to what it might mean if and when they lost full control of the senate.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Geez even Canada does not have a gun registry (anymore). Yes a license is required to possess and acquire firearms but we got rid of the registry of individual weapons.

Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Canuck

If this Bill should pass I'm guessing it will be even less successful that the registration Canadiens faced many years back and which was eventually repealed. I really doubt our government could get even 25% compliance and I have a feeling a few of our govt officials may have bad things happen to them via some of the ultra radical groups floating around. They would also have to significantly increase the size of the ATF and it's budget and I doubt they would have the record keeping capability for several years. Basically it would blow up in their faces big time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Republicans opened Pandora's box on this one with no foresight to what it might mean if and when they lost full control of the senate.


 Actually I think the republicans new exactly what they were doing. Conservatives didnt want the Obama stimulus bill, but republican politicians did. They voted for the 51% majority so the Obama stimulus would pass even if they votd against it. This allowed the scheming swamp rats to go home and say they voted against the stimulus.


----------

